# Possibly pictus catfish/cory catfish eggs



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Are these eggs? And why are they at the top? Found them while cleaning the tank, would they survive if not i will just remove them?


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Mayby their not even fish eggs im not sure if they are im starting to think they a mystery snail eggs, i found more on the tank lid


----------



## thijswildbettas (Nov 20, 2020)

These indeed are mystery snail eggs. The hatched snails will fall into the tank.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I did some more reasearch, and i moved the eggs, so when they hatch my other fish wont eat them


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Yep! Mystery snails eggs! post updates!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

I'd love to see updates too if they hatch! 🐌


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I’m impatient to find out if they will or not! Lol

it take 2-3 weeks 😮


----------



## Fish 4 sale ¢50 a fish. (Sep 30, 2019)

That's crazy, they look like they are right out of a sci-fi movie.


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I can’t tell if their alive or okay?









they are in my tank with a heater for humidity


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Just found another, I’m going to leave it on the glass because their is a lot more humidity! I’ve heard it’s better to just do it natural!!


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I found 2 baby snails!


----------



## FishandBirdLover (May 5, 2021)

Betta craze said:


> I found 2 baby snails!


Yay! keep us updated!!!


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

I will! I can’t wait for more, I’ve seen some people swish around the eggs when their ready and let the babies out, because the eggs can be a little hard to get out of, I’m just not sure if I should interfere


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

There’s hundreds! They are all hatched and in their “diy” tank with a heater















There is around 140 snails!


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Oh wow.. so so many  

What do you even feed baby snails? Lol


----------



## MABetta (Jan 10, 2021)

Cool.....


----------



## Kat50 (Dec 22, 2020)

Wow that’s a bunch of snails alright. Lol


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Seqathe said:


> Oh wow.. so so many
> 
> What do you even feed baby snails? Lol


Just feed them like you would adults, I was researching it and I expected it too be really complicated or something 😂


----------



## Seqathe (Apr 17, 2021)

Betta craze said:


> Just feed them like you would adults, I was researching it and I expected it too be really complicated or something 😂


Oh sheesh, so did I lol


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

they are getting a lot bigger most of them are the size of the big one but they’re is a few small snails


----------



## Feanor (Nov 13, 2020)

Isn‘t life a miracle?! Such beautiful creatures did you get🥰!


----------



## Betta craze (Feb 17, 2021)

Yes, lol! 

I love watching them all slide around! in a month or two hopefully they will be big enough too put in my tank,I’m also giving some away

most of them died, I only have about 25 now, now that they are big they are a lot stronger and they are healthy and not dying but the first couple weeks a lot of them died


----------

